# Allie likes to preen hair..



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And yesterday I finally caught her preening a toy!!! I knew she'd catch on. The poor bird didn't even know what to do with toys; I'm glad she won't just be sitting in her cage anymore doing nothing when we're gone all day.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

she is so precious.  go allie!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

She is beautiful, Allie is a smart girl


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte used to play more with his toys but now he looks outside or is looking at what I'm doing...or calling to get out of his cage. I love watching birds preen no matter what they're preening...themselves, toys, your hair.....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I was excited to see this because I have put so many different types of toys in her cage and she never touches any of them. But I knew she liked to preen my hair and chew on paper so I was always confused why she wouldn't be enticed by the "hair" on the ends of these toys. But I am very pleased and very proud of her.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done Allie ! X x


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Allie is gorgeous!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

See that notch where it looks like it is dry and peeling? That is where her beak is supposed to end. I've never gotten it that short yet. Some day her liver will be all healed up and she'll have a normal beak though. 

She puts up with a lot from me filing that thing.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay for toys! It's so good to see them play


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

:clap: That is awesome. She looks so cute playing with her toy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So adorable  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay Allie! I know how exicted I was when Sunny finally played with a toy. It's a great feeling.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Go Allie! She's such an awesome bird


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What a darling! I'm glad she finally discovered her toy.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Me too! I've had her since May and this is the first she's played with a toy.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

She's finally adapting to the good life. 

How is she doing with her roommate.. and vice versa?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Her and Taz pretty much ignore each other. Taz has a bit of a crush on her but she won't let him near her. Lol  She's sassy.


----------

